# Anyone use producers pride 12% sweet feed from tractor supply



## alpinegoats63 (Oct 10, 2014)

The bag says it can be fed to horses and goats. I'm feeding goat chow and omolene 500 right now the goat chow is $18.39 for 50lb and the omolene is $19.99 for 50lb this stuff is $9.99 for 50lb!!! They always have it in stock unline omolene and goat chow and i would never have to worry about accidentally feeding the wrong feed what do y'all think is it good feed?


----------



## ariella42 (May 22, 2014)

It has far less fat than the Omolene and far less protein than the Goat Chow. I fed it to my doelings when they were smaller because they'd leave the pellets in texturized sweet feed and eat the "good stuff" instead. It's not a bad feed, but it depends on your animals. Do you compete with your horse or ride a lot? Are any of your goats in milk? If so, you might not want to switch, but if that's not the case, you could always try it and see how they do on a lower fat, lower protein diet.


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

I've thought about feeding it, but it is lower in fat and protein and some of the nutrients are less too. I didn't want to chance it so I didn't change. I feed Blue Seal/Kent feeds, have for 30+ years.


----------



## alpinegoats63 (Oct 10, 2014)

ariella42 said:


> It has far less fat than the Omolene and far less protein than the Goat Chow. I fed it to my doelings when they were smaller because they'd leave the pellets in texturized sweet feed and eat the "good stuff" instead. It's not a bad feed, but it depends on your animals. Do you compete with your horse or ride a lot? Are any of your goats in milk? If so, you might not want to switch, but if that's not the case, you could always try it and see how they do on a lower fat, lower protein diet.


Goats are not bred or in milk but one mare is due to foal any day now and my other mare i barrel race so they are very active


----------



## ariella42 (May 22, 2014)

I don't know if I'd switch the horses if I were you. You could always try it for the goats and see how they do, though. If anyone isn't maintaining condition, it's not a big deal to switch them back.


----------



## kc8lsk (Jan 10, 2014)

I used the producer's pride for almost three years feeding growing kids momma's and everyone else I never had a problem my milking doe on it was giving me almost 40 ozs twice a day (and she was just a backyard milker alpine nubian x) so I think if it works for you use it.


----------



## alpinegoats63 (Oct 10, 2014)

Yea i would love to try and just buy one feed if i transfer them over could the goats also be on omolene


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

What do you use your goats for? That could be a start as to whether Omelene would work.

I have fed horse feed to my goats and they did great on it. I used a mare/foal feed (16% protein) for them, but it got really expensive. Right now my bucks get a horse feed in the morning with their minerals (coarse sweet feed) and a pelleted cattle feed at night (calcium/phos ratio of 3:1)

I guess you will have to weigh the pros and cons of your feed options and chose from that. Price is a huge issue for me. My pay has been cut and my mortgage increased by 150.00 a month, so along with selling goats I hadn't planned, nor did I want to sell, I had to drop to a cheaper priced feed.


----------



## alpinegoats63 (Oct 10, 2014)

lottsagoats1 said:


> What do you use your goats for? That could be a start as to whether Omelene would work.
> 
> I have fed horse feed to my goats and they did great on it. I used a mare/foal feed (16% protein) for them, but it got really expensive. Right now my bucks get a horse feed in the morning with their minerals (coarse sweet feed) and a pelleted cattle feed at night (calcium/phos ratio of 3:1)
> 
> I guess you will have to weigh the pros and cons of your feed options and chose from that. Price is a huge issue for me. My pay has been cut and my mortgage increased by 150.00 a month, so along with selling goats I hadn't planned, nor did I want to sell, I had to drop to a cheaper priced feed.


Ok I'll look in to it and i'm looking to get more goats i've only got 2 so if you need to sell anymore let me know


----------

